

Making Google Analytics even speedier (bye bye Flash, welcome SVG) - wslh
http://analytics.blogspot.com/2012/02/making-google-analytics-even-speedier.html

======
wslh
I just received an update on my GA and after inspecting the new graph elements
I found SVG instead of Flash.

